

Five lists of six things about Rust - mmphosis
https://graydon2.dreamwidth.org/214016.html

======
jumperjake
To me, the biggest improvement Rust brings to the table is its sane defaults.
This, coupled with its type system, makes handling outcomes something you opt
out of.

As I continue to use of Rust, I keep finding myself avoiding `if` statements
in favor of the `match` statement for this reason alone.

~~~
hermanradtke
And then you start pipelining all the match statements... Rust almost starts
to look functional.

------
StefanKarpinski
I know this doesn't add much, but I love everything Graydon Hoare writes,
especially about programming languages.

------
cpeterso
> Six ways Rust is fundamentally different from how it started > ... > 3\.
> LLVM: strengths (amazing optimization) and weaknesses (narrow semantics)

Did Rust originally use a custom code generator instead of LLVM?

~~~
pcwalton
Sure did. I think it's still in the git history, boot/back/ or something.

